# Boston Gameday Aug 22nd, 2009 (logistics and directions linked from 1st post)



## Piratecat (May 29, 2009)

We haven't had a game day in freakin' forever. It's time! We'll have one at my T-accessible house in Newton on *Aug. 22nd, 2009*. Please sign up here if you want to run a game. We'll then do player signup near the end of June, as we get closer to the date. We can accommodate 4-5 games at once (game room / library / dining room / living room / back porch), so we'll need up to 8-10 games depending on how many players we get. I'd love to see a variety of cool adventures.


*The master list of games may be found here in post #64*

*Logistics and Directions here.*

Please post if you're interested in attending (and then stick it on your calendar!), and definitely post if you're willing to GM.


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2009)

Definitely attending, possibly running something eek.


----------



## John Crichton (May 29, 2009)

I'm there.  I'm also GM-ing something.  

Either the Ghostbusters Dread game that has gone well at a few gamedays or something else.


----------



## Umbran (May 29, 2009)

Woohoo!

I'm definitely interested.  I'll double check whether I've got any conflicts that day, and get back to you in an hour or two....

Oh, and if I'v egot no conflict, as usual I'm happy to run something.  I think this time I'd like to give folks a taste of _Space: 1889_.


----------



## guedo79 (May 29, 2009)

I might be up for this.  I could run Ponies if people are interested.



And Dying Earth sounds awesome.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 29, 2009)

orchid and I are interested in attending and I have alerted the rest of the Albany crew.

I'd be willing to GM.  I've got three games that I'll narrow down to one:
Star Wars: Ewoks Unleashed (Saga Edition)
Infinite Calvinball Crisis (Monsters and Other Childish Things)
The Mines of Asteroid XT321 (Dread)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 30, 2009)

It's _possible_ that we'll be there...


----------



## Squizzle (May 30, 2009)

If I can get away from wedding planning long enough, I'll certainly try to be there to play. Would offer to run, but as above, I'm subject to the scheduling fickleness of wedding planning.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 30, 2009)

But...but....that's the week after GenCon!


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2009)

And?


----------



## Pseudonym (May 30, 2009)

Sounds fun.  I'll clear my schedule.  Maybe we can dragoon Storminator in to running Golden Age M&M.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 30, 2009)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:


> But...but....that's the week after GenCon!



That only matters if you're going to gencon.

You'll be there with bells on and you'll like it, dammit!


----------



## Umbran (May 30, 2009)

I have double-checked, and there's a miracle!  Not only am I free, but this is one of the rare occasions where you've set up a gameday on a day my wife isn't working!  

So, you can jot both me and her (Ladysprite's her usual online name) in to attend.  I'll run a game, and she'll bring some baked goods.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (May 30, 2009)

In! I've always wanted to try Paranoia so with my friend the computer's permission please include me for that.

I know I'll be too busy come August to run anything. Sigh. 

--Z


----------



## Silver Moon (May 30, 2009)

Good Timing!  My son's soccer won't start up until the following Saturday!     Put me down to GM a game, not sure what yet.   Possibilities are:

1.  Feng Shui (Part 3 of the 'I Pity The Fool' trilogy);
2.  Mutants & Masterminds (Batman gone Bad);
3.  Pirates of the Spanish Main RPG (Jack Sparrow & Co.);
4.  Sidewinder Recoiled (The Magnificent Seven Outlaws);
5.  Timemaster (Timecops trying to fix history gone awry);
6.  Redhurst Academy of Magic/D&D3E (Novice students at a wizard univeristy)

Potential players should please feel free to chime in on what you'd prefer.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 30, 2009)

Seonaid said:


> And?




Don't make me go all CM on you.



Ao the Overkitty said:


> That only matters if you're going to gencon.
> 
> You'll be there with bells on and you'll like it, dammit!




But I am going to GenCon.  I doubt I can get the time off to go to Boston, much less afford it so soon after.

Piratecat is doing this on purpose, I know.  I suppose I should be grateful he's not scheduling it opposite a DC gameday again!


----------



## Qualidar (May 30, 2009)

We are so in! PKB / Legolasgimli is going to run Kobalds Ate My Baby, and I'm going to run my True20 GI Joe/cyberpunk game. Details after the weekend when I don't have to type it out on my phone!


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (May 30, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> Good Timing!  My son's soccer won't start up until the following Saturday!     Put me down to GM a game, not sure what yet.   Possibilities are:
> 
> 4.  Sidewinder Recoiled (The Magnificent Seven Outlaws);
> 
> Potential players should please feel free to chime in on what you'd prefer.




Hey Silver Moon, Sidewinder is one of those systems I've only run but never played, so that looks great to me.


----------



## Piratecat (May 30, 2009)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:


> Piratecat is doing this on purpose, I know.  I suppose I should be grateful he's not scheduling it opposite a DC gameday again!



Boy, I would freakin' love it if you could come. If it makes you feel any better, that's pretty much the first weekend I have free between now and then.


----------



## nopantsyet (May 30, 2009)

PCat, I was literally just logging on to bug you about a gameday. I've got a morning conflict that day, but I think I'll be able to make it in the afternoon. I'll confirm, but if I can I'll run a 2nd slot game. I'm thinking some pulpy fun like Spirit of the Century.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 30, 2009)

Zephrin the Lost said:


> Hey Silver Moon, Sidewinder is one of those systems I've only run but never played, so that looks great to me.



Sounds good,* here's the blurb:

“The Magnificent Seven Outlaws” -  Sidewinder Recoiled*

_Members of the New Douglas Gang had managed to escape from prison and headed south to Mexico, robbing a Tucson, Arizona gambling hall along the way.    They’ve now been living a comfortable life in a Mexican village for the last four months.  The village is now threatened by a group of Banditos.  The villagers have appealed to their American friends to help protect them.   _

Knowledge of Sidewinder Recoiled is not necessary (the game system is an expansion of D20 Modern).   Prior games of this ongoing 'Gameday' campaign can be found at the ENWorld Story Hour titled “Seven Outlaws in Search of a Bank”.     
http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-...search-bank-sidewinder-recoiled-game-5-a.html

Playing Characters
Shotgun Sally Fox – Fast Hero (3), Rustler (3) 
Mongo Bailey – Strong Hero (3), Tough Hero (3)  
Pamela Yeats – Dedicated Hero (3), Sawbones (3) 
Black Angus MacTavish – Tough Hero (3), Bounty Hunter (3) 
Henry Buckskin Bennett – Dedicated Hero (3), Mountain Man (3)
Anthony ‘Tony Lucky’ Corleone – Fast Hero (3), Maverick (3)
Kitty Trent – Charismatic Hero (3), Showman (3)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 30, 2009)

Hey, everyone!

First, a big THANKS! to *Piratecat* for graciously offering up his house and his time to us.  I know I [and many others] eagerly look forward to these events.

So, as usual, count me (and likely my friend Bruce) in; we will be happy to bring breakfast-type foods, assuming we use the usual scenario.

I'm certainly intrigued in *Silvermoons* "Batman Gone Bad" M&M, or any of the "Dread' games floating around, but I'll wait until some offical announcements are made to claim a spot in games. (I'm also oddly intrigued by the SW "Ewoks Gone Wild" game....)

Look forward to seeing everyone, and thanks again to Piratecat for organizing!!


----------



## Silver Moon (May 31, 2009)

ShadowDenizen said:


> I'm certainly intrigued in *Silvermoons* "Batman Gone Bad" M&M,




Okay, so now we have two possibilites, and it looks like we have enough GM's lined up so that I'll only be running one slot.  

Here's the blurb for the M&M game:

*"When Bats turn Bad”  - Mutants and Masterminds*

_Once the mighty protector of Gotham City, the attitude of the hero known as Batman  has changed.  He has imprisoned the entire G.C.P.D. and declared martial law over the city, naming himself Overlord.  His former followers now patrol the streets, helping to fulfilling the Overlord’s every whim.   A call has gone out to the *Justice League of American* to free the city from the clutches of their wayward teammate. _

Possible Playing Characters: 
Aquaman, Black Canary, Black Lightning, Blue Devil, Booster Gold, Doctor Fate, Flash, Green Arrow, Green Lantern (Hal Jordan), Green Lantern (Kyle Rayner), Hawkman, Hawkwoman, Icemaiden, PlasticMan, Ray, Steel (John Henry Irons), Superman, Vixen, Wonder Woman, Zatanna

So it'll be either *Sidewinder Recoiled *or *Mutants & Masterminds!    *


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the update, *SilverMoon*; sounds awesome! (Though I don't envy you statting these guys out .)  

We'll see how many people are in for M&M and how many for Sidewinder.  The excellent thing is, there's always a plethora of games to choose from, whichever way it turns out!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (May 31, 2009)

Here is my game : 

Kobold's Ate My Baby~ Blue Plate Special: Baby

Do you wonder what Kobolds like to do each day?
Wanna try a new, fun and exciting game system?
Do you like to play a game where you don't have to think a lot to have fun?
Not good at math, but can add up to 13? 
Do you like to make lots of noise?
Maybe Bark like a dog?

Then play in my Kobold's ate my Baby game.

King Torg (All Hail King Torg!!!) wants baby, you are tasked with getting the baby... It can't be that hard, can it?

I promise you you won't be disapointed.

Also King Torg (All Hail King Torg!!) commands it.

***Please note that this game has the ability to offend Grandma's senses. As such.... I am calling this game "Grandma Unfriendly".


----------



## Princesskeyblade (May 31, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> Okay, so now we have two possibilites, and it looks like we have enough GM's lined up so that I'll only be running one slot.
> 
> Here's the blurb for the M&M game:
> 
> ...




I vote for this... Please! It sounds awesome.


----------



## Warehouse23 (May 31, 2009)

Count me in as a player! It would be great to see the gang again before I head west (for semi-good) the following week.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Jun 1, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> Okay, so now we have two possibilites, and it looks like we have enough GM's lined up so that I'll only be running one slot.
> 
> Here's the blurb for the M&M game:
> 
> ...




This or the Sidewinder is a definite case of win/win! Would Booster Gold have Skeets with him? That could be another PC right there...


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 1, 2009)

Warehouse23 said:


> Count me in as a player! It would be great to see the gang again before I head west (for semi-good) the following week.



Not Antarctica this time?

Slacker.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm Gonna be there fo' show!


----------



## Qualidar (Jun 1, 2009)

First off, Silvermoon, either of those sounds awesome, although I personally would favor the Superhero one more.

Secondly, here is my game:

*OPERATION: NO SECRETS*

In the year 2047 six superpowers scramble after the Earth's rapidly diminishing resources. When well-protected scientists from all sides start turning up dead or missing, it becomes apparent that someone's up to no good. Can the UN International Strike Force uncover the spider at the center of this web before it's too late? Join us in an explosive world-spanning True20 adventure that's one part Cyberpunk, one part James Bond. and two parts GI Joe.

_The Characters:
_Dragon – Crossbow wielding seductress and super-spy
Racetrack – She's addicted to adrenaline and wired for speed
Feedback – Computer savant with a horde of drones at his command
Hotshot – He's a two fisted master of gun-fu
Asp – Silent killer and expert swordwoman
Brickhouse – He's the big, bad, heavy weapons expert. Got a problem with that?!?


----------



## Warehouse23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Not Antarctica this time?
> 
> Slacker.




Only just barely--I'll be heading west to Oregon later that week to start a new two-year gig that will keep me heading back to the Ice! (I wonder if Portland Game Days are anywhere near as much fun as Boston's). Which is to say, good timing!


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be *Mutants and Masterminds *.  Thank you all for the input.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 2, 2009)

Blurbs for the games I'm trying to decide betwen running.  I'm most likely to go with Star Wars, but I'd love to try out Dread from a GMing perspective.

*Star Wars: Ewoks Unleashed* (Star Wars: Saga Edition)
_It is a dark time for Bright Tree Village.  Though the village's Sunstone was retrieved from the evil Imperial scientist Raygar, the Empire has since established a presence on Endor.  As the Imperial Scouts and their bases get closer and closer, it seems that it might be up to Wicket, Princess Kneesaa, Teebo and their friends to save the village from these seemingly invincible foes._

*Infinite Calvinball Crisis*  (Monsters and Other Childish Things)
_Calvin's latest creation, The Dimensional Combobulator, has gone haywire and there are Calvins everywhere.  There is no time to waste blaming each other for this mess (like that'd stop them). Watch out as the Villainess Mom-Lady, Weirdos From Another Planet, and many more invade Calvin's house and hometown._

*The Mines of Asteroid XT321* (Dread)
_Alright CaNaRieS, listen up!  We've lost contact with the mining colony on X321.  It's probably just a broken relay, but since you lazy gits haven't accounted for all off the escape pods from TK-427 yet, we're not taking any chances.  Get in, assess the situation, neutralize any threat, rescue anyone that needs it, and call for extraction.  Should be a milk run._


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 2, 2009)

Tally at least one of us to be there. Since I went last year, I hope to convince Player2 to go this year - if not both of us!

If it winds up being me, and if we need another game, I'll run something I've always wanted to, but never have - and would be perfect for a game in this house: *Baron Munchausen*.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, fantastic! This is shaping up to be really fun.

I remember the first one of these; we had fewer people. I think we managed a four-person game of Paranoia.


----------



## Gospog (Jun 3, 2009)

> I remember the first one of these; we had fewer people. I think we managed a four-person game of Paranoia.




I thought there were eight of us and we did Feng Shui?

Hmmm, maybe I missed the first one?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 3, 2009)

You're right; I'm thinking of the second or third. The third, almost certainly, because I think we fielded two tables at the second!


----------



## Gospog (Jun 4, 2009)

Now that was a very fun game!  I remember creating an EnWorld account just so I could attend.

I hopped from Forum to Forum, posting things like "Yeah, dwarves are great!" just so I'd have a few posts under my belt.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, I was just looking for an excuse to go up to the Boston area. How close are you to Watertown? Will you be expecting the Grandma rule to apply (I want to bring my 13 year old son who has been playing D&D since age 9)


----------



## mmaranda (Jun 4, 2009)

Piratecat I'd be interested in attending as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 4, 2009)

HandofMystra said:


> Wow, I was just looking for an excuse to go up to the Boston area. How close are you to Watertown? Will you be expecting the Grandma rule to apply (I want to bring my 13 year old son who has been playing D&D since age 9)



Great! I'm sure there will be occasional swear words from people who forget, but it shouldn't be a problem -- I like to think we'll somehow help launch him on a life of kickass gaming. I'll give people the right to label their games as for adults only, so he doesn't accidentally end up in something inappropriate.

I'm in Newton, probably 20-30 minutes from Watertown when there's traffic (it's not far physically.)


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 4, 2009)

HandofMystra said:


> Will you be expecting the Grandma rule to apply (I want to bring my 13 year old son who has been playing D&D since age 9)



My *Mutants and Masterminds *game would certainly be age appropriate, as my own young son will be playing in it as well.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 4, 2009)

I should be able to attend. It's the day after Cub Scout camp week, so I won't be able to run a game. W00t!

PS


----------



## Rechan (Jun 4, 2009)

If I could get some kind soul to help me out with a ride from Poughkeepsie, I'd love to run a few games.

One of which: Spirit of the Century!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jun 5, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Great! I'm sure there will be occasional swear words from people who forget, but it shouldn't be a problem -- I like to think we'll somehow help launch him on a life of kickass gaming. I'll give people the right to label their games as for adults only, so he doesn't accidentally end up in something inappropriate.
> 
> I'm in Newton, probably 20-30 minutes from Watertown when there's traffic (it's not far physically.)




I am glad I checked this thread! 

I am running a game where anything goes, so I really don't think that Grandma's rule applies to my game....I edited my description to give the "not grandma friendly" warning.


----------



## nopantsyet (Jun 8, 2009)

*Trans-Siberian Express*

Woot! I am in for the second wave. I expect to make it around 11:00. Here's what I have in mind:



> *The Trans-Siberian Express - Spirit of the Century* by NoPantsYet
> 
> Several wealthy and influential figures have each received a mysterious invitation from an unknown host in the form of boarding pass in St. Petersburg and a small key imprinted with a number. Where is this train headed? Who has invited them and for what purpose? What is in store for them on the Trans-Siberian Express?
> 
> _Spirit of the Century _ recreates the dime store pulp adventures of someone's youth way before our time. Prepare yourself for mystery, excitement, and derring-do. Up to 6 players, no rules knowledge required.




Thanks, Piratecat for setting this up and opening your lair to the ravaging hoards (i.e. us).


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2009)

nopantsyet said:


> Here's what I have in mind:



Ooh, that sounds good!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm going to go the easy route and run my Ewoks game.

Name: *Star Wars: Ewoks Unleashed*
System: *Star Wars: Saga Edition*
Genre: *80s Cartoon*
# of Players: *6*
Blurb: _It is a dark time for Bright Tree Village.  Though the village's Sunstone was retrieved from the evil Imperial scientist Raygar, the Empire has since established a presence on Endor.  As the Imperial Scouts and their bases get closer and closer, it seems that it might be up to Wicket, Princess Kneesaa, Teebo and their friends to save the village from these seemingly invincible foes._


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we sing the Star Wars Xmas special songs?

I'll probably just run Paranoia instead of Dying Earth, but we'll see. Too many other good games to play.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we dibs when we want to run? Cause I want to schedule for the time that Silvermoon is not running. I really want to play his M&M game!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Can we sing the Star Wars Xmas special songs?




Hmmm... I've done my best to block that special out of my memory.  Only song I remember is the one Bea Arthur sang. *shudder*

I do, however, have the Yub Nub song and a quick and easy Ewok-English dictionary.


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, whatever I am running (I'll get the blurb done before July) should be slotted for the afternoon slot.  I'm not the best GM at 10am.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm cross posting this from CM, I think you check in here more often...

PC, how would you feel about having a 5 year old around during the gameday? Also, there is a lot of talk about hotels, which town is actually the closest in looking for accommodations?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 16, 2009)

Queenie said:


> PC, how would you feel about having a 5 year old around during the gameday? Also, there is a lot of talk about hotels, which town is actually the closest in looking for accommodations?



Well, your daughter is completely awesome. You guys know better than I do about how she'll do in a house full of gamers and a few pooches. Just be aware that we're not child-proofed -- not that we have tempting forks hanging out of electric sockets or anything, but you probably wouldn't want her to wander freely without supervision while you were both gaming.

Hotel-wise, we're in Newton Center MA. I'd suggest pulling up a google map and typing in "hotel". (If someone does this, please post any price info you come up with!) Also check for bed & breakfasts; I seem to remember that there's one nearby, and it might be nicer and less expensive than a hotel. Another option is staying in a nearby town to get better hotel prices, but I'm sort of ignorant on that count.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm fine for GMing in either the morning or the afternoon.



Piratecat said:


> You guys know better than I do about how she'll do in a house full of gamers and a few pooches..




I see no mention of your cat.  Is it still around?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 16, 2009)

Ao the Overkitty said:


> I see no mention of your cat.  Is it still around?



Nope, the three-legged eponymous piratecat got eaten by coyotes about five years ago. We miss the little bugger, and would love a new one, but our younger dog doesn't play well with cats.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow.  Sorry to hear that.  Could have sworn I saw it at the last gameday.  Maybe you've got a ghost.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 17, 2009)

It should be mentioned that the PirateCat Home is also located only a block away from the Newton Center Green Line D-Train "T" stop, if that helps anybody regarding transportation.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump Bumpity Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Cassander (Jul 3, 2009)

As I noted earlier on CM, Fraisala and I will be there.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

[imager]http://www.exilegames.com/images/hex_cover.gif[/imager]JC Productions Presents...

*Sins of Our Fathers*
_a Pulp Action Adventure_

You are a member of the Gabriel Holmes Company, an elite group of men and women from all walks of life.   These rare individuals are called on to preserve all that is good in the world.  Not restricted by the bureaucracy of government they are able to effectively take care of threats using whatever means they deem necessary.  You are among the third generation of families recruited to the Company's cause.

Inspiration for the game:  The Indiana Jones movies, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow plus countless pulp novels.

This game uses the Hollow Earth Expedition (HEX) _Ubiquity _rules system.  No prior knowledge of the rules is needed to play.  Just bring your imagination and sense of wonder to the table.  And maybe a pencil.

There will be 6 slots for this game.

EDIT:  I very much prefer to run in an afternoon/evening slot.


----------



## Rechan (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone coming through/from Upstate NY willing to provide a ride? Will contribute gas money.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

*Master Gameday List*

*Logistics and directions here.*

A quick scan with the help of a spreadsheet and a few assumptions puts the current counts at:

Definitely Attending

Piratecat
Seonaid
John Crichton
Umbran
Ao the Overkitty
orchid blossom
Rodrigo Istalindir
Pseudonym
Zephrin the Lost
Silvermoon
Silvermoon Jr.
Qualidar
Legolasgimli24 (Princesskeyblade @ CM)
nopantsyet
ShadowDenizen
Sir Osis of Liver
mmaranda
Storminator
Cassander
Fraisala
skinnydwarf
Nerfwright
Mr. Wright
 Possibly Attending

Squizzle
 *The Games!*  Format:  GM, Game Title (System). 

Piratecat, Skulduggery (Skulduggery) - _Running TWICE
_
John Crichton, Sins of Our Fathers (Hollow Earth Expedition)
Umbran, Tithe of the Venusian Bog Queen (Space: 1889)
Ao the Overkitty, Star Wars: Ewoks Unleashed (Star Wars: SAGA)
Silvermoon, Batman Gone Bad (Mutants & Masterminds)
Qualidar, OPERATION: NO SECRETS (True20)
Legolasgimli24, Blue Plate Special: Baby (Kobolds Ate My Baby)

*Game Schedule

**Morning Games + Slots*

Piratecat's _Skulduggery
_Game Blurb: Skulduggery! This is a playtest of Pelgrane Press's new game by Robin Laws, based off the Dying Earth rules set. The setting?

Skulduggery and Crossbones!

The Black Swan is becalmed in the Caribbean. Can you fend off the privateer vessel The Indomitable without taking each other's heads off first? A game of verbal acrobatics and sudden reversals.


JC
Umbran
Zephrin the Lost
orchid blossom
Silvermoon
*OPEN*
Legolasgimli24's _Blue Plate Special: Baby (Kobolds Ate My Baby)_
Game Blurb: Do you wonder what Kobolds like to do each day?
Wanna try a new, fun and exciting game system?
Do you like to play a game where you don't have to think a lot to have fun?
Not good at math, but can add up to 13? 
Do you like to make lots of noise?
Maybe Bark like a dog?


Rodrigo Istalindir
Sir Osis of Liver
*OPEN*
*OPEN*
*OPEN*
*OPEN*
Qualidar's _OPERATION: NO SECRETS (True20)_
Game Blurb: In the year 2047 six superpowers scramble after the Earth's rapidly diminishing resources. When well-protected scientists from all sides start turning up dead or missing, it becomes apparent that someone's up to no good. Can the UN International Strike Force uncover the spider at the center of this web before it's too late? Join us in an explosive world-spanning True20 adventure that's one part Cyberpunk, one part James Bond. and two parts GI Joe. 

Nerfwright
skinnydwarf
Storminator
Seonaid
*OPEN*
*OPEN*
Ao the Overkitty's _Star Wars: Ewoks Unleashed (Star Wars: SAGA)_
Game Blurb: It is a dark time for Bright Tree Village. Though the village's Sunstone was retrieved from the evil Imperial scientist Raygar, the Empire has since established a presence on Endor. As the Imperial Scouts and their bases get closer and closer, it seems that it might be up to Wicket, Princess Kneesaa, Teebo and their friends to save the village from these seemingly invincible foes. 

Cassander
Fraisala
Silvermoon Jr.
ShadowDenizen
*OPEN*
*OPEN*
*Evening Games + Slots*

Piratecat's _Skulduggery
_Game Blurb: Skulduggery! This is a playtest of Pelgrane Press's new game by Robin Laws, based off the Dying Earth rules set. The setting?

Skulduggery and Crossbones!

The Black Swan is becalmed in the Caribbean. Can you fend off the privateer vessel The Indomitable without taking each other's heads off first? A game of verbal acrobatics and sudden reversals.


Cassander
Nerfwright
skinnydwarf
Storminator
Seonaid
nopantsyet
John Crichton's _Sins of Our Fathers (Hollow Earth Expedition)_
Game Blurb: You are a member of the Gabriel Holmes Company, an elite group of men and women from all walks of life. These rare individuals are called on to preserve all that is good in the world. Not restricted by the bureaucracy of government they are able to effectively take care of threats using whatever means they deem necessary. You are among the third generation of families recruited to the Company's cause. 

Rodrigo Istalindir
Ao the Overkitty
orchid blossom
Sir Osis of Liver
Umbran
*OPEN*
Silvermoon's _When Bats turn Bad (Mutants & Masterminds)_
Game Blurb: Once the mighty protector of Gotham City, the attitude of the hero known as Batman has changed. He has imprisoned the entire G.C.P.D. and declared martial law over the city, naming himself Overlord. His former followers now patrol the streets, helping to fulfilling the Overlord’s every whim. A call has gone out to the Justice League of American to free the city from the clutches of their wayward teammate.  

Qualidar playing TBD
Zephrin the Lost playing Booster Gold
Legolasgimli24 playing Black Canary
Fraisala playing TBD
Silvermoon Jr. playing Red Arrow
ShadowDenizen
*OPEN*
*OPEN*
Feel free to point out any mistakes.  Just gleaned the info from reading the thread through so things are bound to be missed.  

EDIT:  This list is now technically official.


----------



## Rechan (Jul 6, 2009)

I would take myself off on possible. It highly depends on the niceness of someone else providing a vehicle, and it looks like there all ready is a bunch of PULPINESS there, so I shall resend. Don't want to make promises that I can't keep/too much of a crowd.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 6, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> Feel free to point out any mistakes.  Just gleaned the info from reading the thread through so things are bound to be missed.




I'm thinking to run _Space:1889_... call it... Tithe of the Venusian Bog Queen.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

Umbran said:


> I'm thinking to run _Space:1889_... call it... Tithe of the Venusian Bog Queen.



Gotcha.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 6, 2009)

My Little Ponies the RPG is it's own "system".


----------



## Qualidar (Jul 6, 2009)

This may be the first Boston Gameday that I want to play in literally every game on the list. Where is my cloning technology? Won't someone think of the gamers?!?!?!


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm possibly attending, and possibly running something steampunk'y (maybe an indie something like Lady Blackbird, possibly some HEX).


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

guedo79 said:


> My Little Ponies the RPG is it's own "system".



I know.  Waiting on a title.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

Rechan said:


> I would take myself off on possible. It highly depends on the niceness of someone else providing a vehicle, and it looks like there all ready is a bunch of PULPINESS there, so I shall resend. Don't want to make promises that I can't keep/too much of a crowd.



Oops, missed this the first time around!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jul 6, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> [imager]http://www.exilegames.com/images/hex_cover.gif[/imager]JC Productions Presents...
> 
> *Sins of Our Fathers*
> _a Pulp Action Adventure_
> ...




Are you going to be running this at other gamedays?


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 6, 2009)

*pir-ra-na*



John Crichton said:


> I know.  Waiting on a title.



Sure no problem.

Pirate Cat, I'm more then happy to run but if no one has interest or there is no room, don't feel bad about giving my game the ax.  

"True Heart Bear has a Birthday"

Once again it's time to celebrate the most awesome of Care bear's birth.  
Has your pony remember a present?
Where did you leave your party hat?
Is that a pit filled with lava piranhas opening up under Licky Split?
How does Tooty Fruity hold his laser pistol and fire it at the same time?

MLP the RPG is a stand alone system.  Bring nothing. True Heart Bear's magnificent presence will be all you need.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 6, 2009)

Legolasgimli24 said:


> Are you going to be running this at other gamedays?



I ran it once already at LIGD.  Depending on how much fun is had this time will depend on if it gets run again.  Like I only planned on running Ghostbusters a few times and it was run at least twice that much due to demand.  So ... possibly!  



guedo79 said:


> "True Heart Bear has a Birthday"


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jul 7, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> I ran it once already at LIGD.  Depending on how much fun is had this time will depend on if it gets run again.  Like I only planned on running Ghostbusters a few times and it was run at least twice that much due to demand.  So ... possibly!




I may have to ask nicely to get you to run it again, because I am gunning for some Batman M&M!


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 7, 2009)

Legolasgimli24 said:


> I may have to ask nicely to get you to run it again, because I am gunning for some Batman M&M!



Well, ya know an attention whore like me rarely turns down a request to run a game...


----------



## Cassander (Jul 9, 2009)

You can add Nerfwright and Mr. Wright to the list. They mentioned they'd be able to make it on Saturday when they were down in DC last week.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 16, 2009)

Nifty.  It will be great to see them again.

Any news on the planning for this?


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jul 21, 2009)

I was about to come in here and ask if we are signing up for spots tomorrow or Thursday. We are about a month out!!


----------



## Qualidar (Jul 21, 2009)

I just saw a post by Piratecat that he was going to be away from teh interwebs for a week or so, so I guess not.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jul 28, 2009)

I actually got in!!!! Now that the gameday is 3 1/2 weeks away: When are we going to do sign ups?


----------



## Nerfwright (Jul 29, 2009)

*And we're back...*

Indeed, Mr Wright and I are planning on attending! (Thanks to Cassander and Fraisala for bringing us back into the fold.)

 I hope the board traffic allows for equitable sign-ups.

NW


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 31, 2009)

Nerfwright said:


> I hope the board traffic allows for equitable sign-ups.




Hey everyone!  This is a Piratecat gameday!   A sign-up thread is a "nice to have" not a "have to have".   We've already established the date, place and have a dozen Gamemasters signed up with their games.    In reality, we could all just show up and Kevin could marshall us out into the various games at game time, and we'd all still have a great time.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 31, 2009)

Yay! We're back!

I'm away for the weekend. Let's plan (servers allowing, sigh) to open up registration on Monday at noon EST, 3 days from now. (I want to give the server a chance to get a bit more stable, honestly.)

Also, instead of the previously mentioned games I'll be running a playtest of Skulduggery, Pelgrane's glorious new game. Highly recommended. Details forthcoming.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 31, 2009)

Someday, God-willing, I will travel all the way to Boston for one of these (and yeah, I guess some sightseeing or something the other days . )  Have fun everyone!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds Good!

I have to say I ran my Kobolds game for friends over the weekend, and it went exceptionally well!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> I'm away for the weekend. Let's plan (servers allowing, sigh) to open up registration on Monday




 Hooray!



Piratecat said:


> at noon EST




  ARGH!  Well, I'll just have to wait until after work to sign up.

Must not leave work early...Must not leave work early...Must not leave work early...


----------



## Cassander (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool.

When will the slots/times of each game be decided?


----------



## madwabbit (Aug 1, 2009)

Alas, I won't be attending. My wife and I are nested deeply in the "house-buying settlement" Ninth Level of Hell, which is completely wrecking our schedule and budget for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2009)

madwabbit said:


> Alas, I won't be attending. My wife and I are nested deeply in the "house-buying settlement" Ninth Level of Hell, which is completely wrecking our schedule and budget for the foreseeable future.



 Good luck with that and we'll miss you tons!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 1, 2009)

Seonaid said:


> Good luck with that and we'll miss you tons!




So you've totally given up on the nemesis thing, haven't you?

Besides, you won't miss him, you'll have me.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2009)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:


> So you've totally given up on the nemesis thing, haven't you?
> 
> Besides, you won't miss him, you'll have me.



Rats! I was hoping that without him, you wouldn't come either. Foiled again!


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 3, 2009)

If the server gets wonky again, I can always set up a quick messageboard on my personal site for sign-ups.  Personally, I like knowing ahead of time if I have enough players for the games I'm playing and running.

I guess we'll see how it goes come noon Monday.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey, all!
So, sadly, my friend Bruce can't make it. (Something to do with a "family vacation" that week...)

I'm still planning to attend though I may be T-ing it in, unless anyone is coming in from tha Waltham area? (I'm willing to chip in for gas.)

Regardless, looking forward to seeing everyone again, and getting some good gaming in!


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 3, 2009)

I finally got in!
I want to play the two PirateCat games (I only really like fantasy rpgs)
I am coming ot the gameday alone; my son did not want to take the long trip.
Hand of Mystra


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 3, 2009)

So can we sign up now? Pretty please?

I want to be in Silvermoon's M&M Batman game! (And I will run opposite that)


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 3, 2009)

*dupe*


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd like in on JC's HEx game, and PKB's KAMB.  I'm assuming they are in different slots....


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 3, 2009)

I would also like in on Silvermoon's Batman game, and I'll be running Operation: NO SECRETS in the other.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm running HEX in the afternoon so I'd like in on Pirecat's game, whatever it will be, in his morning game.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 3, 2009)

Seonaid can't get on from work, so she'd like in on PC's game.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd like to be in Silvermoon's Batman game, and I would like to rock Booster Gold in said game. 

Also I's like to give Skullduggery a try, which is happening morning and pm, right?  so please save me a slot in the session that isn't simultaneous with Silvermoon. 

I guess that's my whole day right there. My whole awesome, awesome day.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh yeah... In Silvermoon's game I would like to be Black Canary!


----------



## Cassander (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure which games will be in which slot, but as long as we're stating preferences, I'd like to be in Ao's Ewoks game in one time slot and in the other be in Piratecat's game or in nopantsyet's Spirit of the Century game.

Frai would also like to be in the Ewoks game and for the other slot would like the Bad Batman game or the My Little Pony game, depending on what's in what slot.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally got in!

As JC said, I'd like in Piratecat's game. I'd also like in NoPantsYet's game, so I'll take PC's game in the opposite slot.

Yay!


----------



## Storminator (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't apply brain power to games right now...

Just put me in a game in each slot. That'll work fine.

Thanks!
PS


----------



## skinnydwarf (Aug 6, 2009)

Please sign me up!  Or rather, as most likely attending.  It doesn't seem like there is a sign up sheet yet, unless I missed it.

I really need to get together my own module to run at one of these things...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, we're back, and FAST!

I'm going to run Pelgrane's fantastic new game _Skulduggery_, which can accept 6 players, and it's going to be glorious. 

I really, really need to compile all the games and all the sign-ups into one post, but I don't have time right now. 
I'm happy to abuse my admin powers and give someone a community supporter membership for six months if they do it for me! 
I'll then copy it into my first post, blatantly pretend that I did all the hard work, and edit any claim to the contrary in order to bolster my sagging ego. Or something like that -- I'm a little fuzzy on the details, but I'd love it if someone took responsibility for tracking signups.

Any takers? And thanks!


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 6, 2009)

What about if I put it up on Warhorn. I would just need to know how many slots for each game? I have free time at work.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm happy to continue what I started here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4853955-post64.html


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 6, 2009)

Hand of Mystra, thank you for the offer -- but John crighton has done most of it already, so if he doesn't mind updating we'll use his. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 6, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> A quick scan with the help of a spreadsheet and a few assumptions puts the current counts at:
> 
> Definitely Attending
> 
> ...




You know, I just noticed that orchid blossom is absent from that list, when she should be on there.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay.  Player List and Games Schedule are now updated.  Please let me know if I missed something!

Also, sign up for games!  



HandofMystra said:


> I finally got in!
> I want to play the two PirateCat games (I only really like fantasy rpgs)



He's now running the same game twice.  I put you in the AM game for the time being so you'll need to pick a second game.



Cassander said:


> Not sure which games will be in which slot, but as long as we're stating preferences, I'd like to be in Ao's Ewoks game in one time slot and in the other be in Piratecat's game or in nopantsyet's Spirit of the Century game.
> 
> Frai would also like to be in the Ewoks game and for the other slot would like the Bad Batman game or the My Little Pony game, depending on what's in what slot.



Okay, I put you guys in for your first choices.



Storminator said:


> Can't apply brain power to games right now...
> 
> Just put me in a game in each slot. That'll work fine.



I guess we'll just wait until people pick preferences and you can play where there is space left.  I'll roll a die or something.    That work?



skinnydwarf said:


> Please sign me up!  Or rather, as most likely attending.  It doesn't seem like there is a sign up sheet yet, unless I missed it.



You've been added to the player list.  Time to choose games.


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 7, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> Okay.  Player List and Games Schedule are now updated.  Please let me know if I missed something!




Can you put the game descriptions after the title so people don't have to hunt through the thread to find out what the games are about? 

Also, Kevin needs to put this all in his first post so it's easy to find.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 7, 2009)

Qualidar said:


> Can you put the game descriptions after the title so people don't have to hunt through the thread to find out what the games are about?
> 
> Also, Kevin needs to put this all in his first post so it's easy to find.



Not a bad idea.  Some of the games didn't have them, so I didn't bother.  Next time I get a few minutes I'll add them.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 7, 2009)

I am good to run in either time slot.  I'll work up a blurb shortly.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 7, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> I guess we'll just wait until people pick preferences and you can play where there is space left.  I'll roll a die or something.    That work?




That works fine.

Thanks,
PS


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 7, 2009)

Sign up for the games I'm in, so they don't get cancelled!

Also, thanks to John Crichton and an early thanks to Piratecat (and KidCthulhu)!

Edit: For some reason whenever I try to type "Piratecat," I type "Pirecat." Hehee!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like in on JC's Hollow Earth game "Sins of our Fathers."


----------



## orchid blossom (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd like in Piratecat's Skullduggery in the morning, and JC's Hollow Earth in the afternoon please.


----------



## Nerfwright (Aug 8, 2009)

Please slot me in (if still avaialble) for Qualidar's OPERATION:NO SECRETS in the morning, and PirateCat's Skullduggery in the afternoon.

It will be good to game again and catch up with you-all!


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 8, 2009)

Umbran said:


> I am good to run in either time slot.  I'll work up a blurb shortly.



Cool beans.  Do you have a preference for running your game in either the AM or PM slot?



Storminator said:


> That works fine.



Sweet.  It'll be cool to meet in person.  



Ao the Overkitty said:


> I'd like in on JC's Hollow Earth game "Sins of our Fathers."



Gotcha!



orchid blossom said:


> I'd like in Piratecat's Skullduggery in the morning, and JC's Hollow Earth in the afternoon please.



Gotcha!



Nerfwright said:


> Please slot me in (if still avaialble) for Qualidar's OPERATION:NO SECRETS in the morning, and PirateCat's Skullduggery in the afternoon.
> 
> It will be good to game again and catch up with you-all!



Hell yes!


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 8, 2009)

*Not coming*

IT turns out that I will not be able to come: we are closing on selling my mother-in-law's house the next weekend and we are kinda broke. I have a dear friend who just moved to Boston so I hope that there is another game day up there soon.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 8, 2009)

HandofMystra said:


> IT turns out that I will not be able to come: we are closing on selling my mother-in-law's house the next weekend and we are kinda broke. I have a dear friend who just moved to Boston so I hope that there is another game day up there soon.



Bummer.  Catch ya next time.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 8, 2009)

Still away on vacation and offline (except for these 5 minutes) until Thursday or so.    My game can have up to *eight players *- one of which should be SilverMoon Junior playing Red Arrow.    Other players should list which JLA member they wish to play, to give me time to get the M&M character sheets together.

Legolisgimli, I'll let you know which Hero Clix I may need you to bring.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 9, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> Still away on vacation and offline (except for these 5 minutes) until Thursday or so.    My game can have up to *eight players *- one of which should be SilverMoon Junior playing Red Arrow.    Other players should list which JLA member they wish to play, to give me time to get the M&M character sheets together.
> 
> Legolisgimli, I'll let you know which Hero Clix I may need you to bring.



Updated.  I'll try to match up the PCs and the players in the signups.  Just lemme know if I screw up along the way.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 10, 2009)

ok, looks like i'm going with Kobold's ate my baby in the am and Hollow earth in the pm.


----------



## guedo79 (Aug 10, 2009)

After paying our bills and finding a few unexpected expenses, I don't think the Wife and I are going to make it for this gameday.  Roll some twenties for me.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 10, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> ok, looks like i'm going with Kobold's ate my baby in the am and Hollow earth in the pm.



Gotcha.  



guedo79 said:


> After paying our bills and finding a few unexpected expenses, I don't think the Wife and I are going to make it for this gameday.  Roll some twenties for me.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Instead of "up from the gutter," I'll be running:

Skulduggery! This is a playtest of Pelgrane Press's new game by Robin Laws, based off the Dying Earth rules set. The setting?

Skulduggery and Crossbones!

The Black Swan is becalmed in the Caribbean. Can you fend off the privateer vessel The Indomitable without taking each other's heads off first? A game of verbal acrobatics and sudden reversals.

6 players; all rules will be taught.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 11, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Instead of "up from the gutter," I'll be running:
> 
> Skulduggery! This is a playtest of Pelgrane Press's new game by Robin Laws, based off the Dying Earth rules set. The setting?
> 
> ...



Whee!

Sign-ups updated accordingly.

I'll have you know that this game sounds really interesting.  "A game of verbal acrobatics and sudden reversals."


----------



## skinnydwarf (Aug 11, 2009)

Please sign me up for:

Morning: Qualidar's OPERATION: NO SECRETS (True20)

Afternoon: Piratecat's Skulduggery

Thanks!


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 12, 2009)

skinnydwarf said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Morning: Qualidar's OPERATION: NO SECRETS (True20)
> 
> ...



All set.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 13, 2009)

guedo79 said:


> After paying our bills and finding a few unexpected expenses, I don't think the Wife and I are going to make it for this gameday.  Roll some twenties for me.




Sorry to hear that, SilverMoon Junior and I were both up for a round of Ponies (Janiru still raves about that game).    Ah well, I'll look at the other offerings.


Just took a look at the PC's in my game.  So far for JLA playing characters we have Black Canary, Booster Gold and Red Arrow.   Note, it isn't mandatory to pick heroes with colors in their name.   

Here is the game blub again and list of other available PC's:

_"When Bats turn Bad” - Mutants and Masterminds

Once the mighty protector of Gotham City, the attitude of the hero known as Batman has changed. He has imprisoned the entire G.C.P.D. and declared martial law over the city, naming himself Overlord. His former followers now patrol the streets, helping to fulfilling the Overlord’s every whim. A call has gone out to the Justice League of American to free the city from the clutches of their wayward teammate. _

Possible Playing Characters: 
Aquaman, Black Lightning, Blue Devil, Doctor Fate, Flash, Green Arrow, Green Lantern (Hal Jordan), Green Lantern (Kyle Rayner), Hawkman, Hawkwoman, Icemaiden, PlasticMan, Ray, Steel (John Henry Irons), Superman, Vixen, Wonder Woman, and Zatanna


Two more questions:

Piratecat, what are the actual time slots for the games?

Umbran, would your Space 1889 be age-appropriate for my son to game with me in?


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 13, 2009)

Are we going to plan a group dinner post games?


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 13, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> Just took a look at the PC's in my game.  So far for JLA playing characters we have Black Canary, Booster Gold and Red Arrow.   Note, it isn't mandatory to pick heroes with colors in their name.




I choose Black Lightning!!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 15, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> Feel free to point out any mistakes.




Not so much an error as an omission - the times of the sessions is not currently listed in the schedule.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 15, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> Umbran, would your Space 1889 be age-appropriate for my son to game with me in?




The game should be soundly grounded in Victorian sensibilities.  The raciest it is apt to get is the occasionally exposed ankle, or maybe, if things get really rough, an artfully torn skirt.  I would encourage language to be more colorful than modern-vulgar.  

One of the characters I was expecting to include was a precocious kid, so that's no problem, even.

I note that even the currently scheduled games are not yet full, much less the unscheduled ones.  Has anyone done the math, and seen whether the unscheduled games are even necessary at this point?


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 15, 2009)

Umbran said:


> Not so much an error as an omission - the times of the sessions is not currently listed in the schedule.



I don't recall them ever being announced.  Just did a quick scan of the thread and I'm just not seeing it.  Pkitty would be the one to let us know about those kinds of details if he hasn't already.  

Also, a link to the schedule in the first post would be cool.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 15, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> Also, a link to the schedule in the first post would be cool.




Done.
-----
It looks to me like we have 27 confirmed attendees.

We have 4 games, of at least 7 people each (6 players + 1 GM).  That's 28 seats.

If the unconfirmed people show up, we need one more game in each timeslot.  If they don't show, or we lose confirmed people, and we run 5 games per slot, we run the risk of some games being underpopulated.

I will have my game prepped to run, but if it turns out to not be needed, that's okay.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 15, 2009)

Umbran said:


> It looks to me like we have 27 confirmed attendees.
> 
> We have 4 games, of at least 7 people each (6 players + 1 GM).  That's 28 seats.
> 
> If the unconfirmed people show up, we need one more game in each timeslot.  If they don't show, or we lose confirmed people, and we run 5 games per slot, we run the risk of some games being underpopulated.




I think that we have three things going on here (1) The sign-up going up late; (2) ENWorld's problems for the several weeks; (3) GenCon going on right now.    

I suspect that come Monday there will be a lot more activity in this thead and things will start to fall together.   



Umbran said:


> I will have my game prepped to run, but if it turns out to not be needed, that's okay.



Okay, I'll plan on something else for myself and my son in the morning slot, but if yours opens up we're switching over to it.


I also still need for *Fraisala* to pick a playing character for my game.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 15, 2009)

I really hope both of my games run as planned.

Also, I'm not sure why there are on the list originally, but I spoke with Queen_D a bit ago (like, a week ago) and she said they couldn't make it.


----------



## Fraisala (Aug 15, 2009)

Silver Moon;4891596

I also still need for [B said:
			
		

> Fraisala[/B] to pick a playing character for my game.




eep! sorry for taking so long. I'll go with Vixen


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 15, 2009)

Fraisala said:


> I'll go with Vixen



Excellent, thank you.    I find it interesting that four of the five heroes chosen so far are members of the current JLA lineup.


----------



## Cassander (Aug 16, 2009)

It's B-Listers vs. Batman. You guys are gonna be so dead.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 16, 2009)

Cassander said:


> It's B-Listers vs. Batman. You guys are gonna be so dead.



B-listers in terms of power levels maybe, but I for one consider Black Canary part of the JLA's A-team.   And there's still room for up to three more players too, so the dynamics might still change.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 16, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> B-listers in terms of power levels maybe, but I for one consider Black Canary part of the JLA's A-team.   And there's still room for up to three more players too, so the dynamics might still change.




Darn Skippy! I am so looking forward to this game!


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Aug 16, 2009)

Cassander said:


> It's B-Listers vs. Batman. You guys are gonna be so dead.




Booster Gold certainly considers himself part of the JLA A-Team.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 16, 2009)

Zephrin the Lost said:


> Booster Gold certainly considers himself part of the JLA A-Team.



True, but Skeets will tell him otherwise (and yes, I do have a playing character sheet for Skeets as well).


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 17, 2009)

Bumping to front page...


----------



## Umbran (Aug 17, 2009)

It turns out my wife (Ladysprite, in the listings) will *not* be attending.


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 17, 2009)

Out of the "possible" list, Queen_D, The_Universe, Queenie and Dire Wolf won't be coming for sure.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 17, 2009)

Qualidar said:


> Out of the "possible" list, Queen_D, The_Universe, Queenie and Dire Wolf won't be coming for sure.



I already said (part of) that!


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 18, 2009)

If we've got more games than we can fill I'm okay with playing in someone else's game instead of GMing. I'm ready if we have enough people but I care more about getting a gaming fix more than how I get it.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 18, 2009)

Noooooo! I want to play your game!


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll have to back out, as Karen didn't get Saturday off like she'd asked for. Have fun, guys!


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 18, 2009)

4 games per slot seems like the sweet spot at this point as it will leave us with nearly full tables for each.


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 18, 2009)

Seonaid said:


> I already said (part of) that!




I just re-said it in case John Crichton has you on his ignore list.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 19, 2009)

There.  Went through my folder from last time and put character sheets back together.  Looks like I only need to print out 3 pages and seperate the minis I need from the collection and I'll be ready.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 19, 2009)

I need to print out my Kobold sheets and I will be ready... 

Oh yeah, and clean the house for our guests


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 19, 2009)

Qualidar said:


> I just re-said it in case John Crichton has you on his ignore list.



D'oh!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 19, 2009)

Ha!

I'm back and reasonably organized. As soon as I'm home I'll sum everything up in the first post. Thanks for your patience -- it's been an awkward month, and I feel like I'm playing catch-up.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 20, 2009)

So, who's in for some post-gameday Battlestar Galactica boardgaming?  I already know there are people interested who I've played with previously.  

Anyone pick up the expansion at GenCon?


----------



## Cassander (Aug 20, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> So, who's in for some post-gameday Battlestar Galactica boardgaming?  I already know there are people interested who I've played with previously.
> 
> Anyone pick up the expansion at GenCon?




Sounds fun, though I'm not sure how much time there is for it, with two gaming slots and dinner. But I'd be up for it if we fit it, as would Frai I think.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 20, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> So, who's in for some post-gameday Battlestar Galactica boardgaming?  I already know there are people interested who I've played with previously.
> 
> Anyone pick up the expansion at GenCon?




It was gone in the first 10 minutes Thursday morning.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:


> It was gone in the first 10 minutes Thursday morning.




What time are you getting in tomorrow RI? We could always take a ride to Pandemonium or Compleat Strategist to see if they have it.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Aug 20, 2009)

*Details*

I went to the last gameday but that was way back before our baby arrived and I remember little about those days .

Where exactly is this? What time do we show up? What do we bring? There's a breakfast, right? We bring breakfast food? 

--Z


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2009)

All details coming within an hour or two! Working on it now.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> All details coming within an hour or two! Working on it now.




I am making a trip to BJ's for a quick supply shopping trip... Let me know what I can pick up!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 20, 2009)

Legolasgimli24 said:


> What time are you getting in tomorrow RI? We could always take a ride to Pandemonium or Compleat Strategist to see if they have it.




Not until dinner time.  But I don't think it's hitting retail until the first week in September.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2009)

Schedule for Saturday!

WHERE:  723 Beacon St, Newton MA. It's a white house with a white picket fence and green shutters.   Map

You can call or text me at 507-ENW-ORLD if you need more detailed directions.

Where to park? I rent out space in my driveway (and can't block those people in), and Newton normally has 2-hour parking, so please park considerately around the corner in the red-circled area (my house is the green arrow). It's about a 3-minute walk back to the house.: 
[sblock=Where to park]





[/sblock]

If you're taking the T, I'm 2 minutes from the Green Line D branch, Newton Center stop. Get off the train and turn right. Walk up the path and cross Langley St. Walk down the hill past the yoga place. My house is on the other side of Beacon St, 2nd house.

WHEN: Games run 9:30 am-1:30 pm, and 2:30 pm-6:30 pm.   Show up for breakfast any time after 8:30 am.

LOGISTICS: Bring something to share for breakfast. We'll order pizza for lunch.

If you're allergic to dogs (who won't be here), please medicate.

GAME SCHEDULE:

Morning slot

Living room:
Dining room:
Library:
Game room:
Porch:

Afternoon slot

Living room:
Dining room:
Library:
Game room:
Porch:


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2009)

JC or Umbran, is the schedule in post #64 up to date? If so, time to consolidate games!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 20, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> JC or Umbran, is the schedule in post #64 up to date? If so, time to consolidate games!



On the topic of consolidating morning games, I'm prepped to run, but wouldn't have a problem playing in any of the other morning games, instead.  So long as I have a spot somewhere in the morning, I'm fine with leaving that to be a game time decision.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds good. My game should run best with six players, if possible.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Sounds good. My game should run best with six players, if possible.




I can adjust to handle four players or expand for seven. 

There are a lot of people who haven't picked yet... Where is everyone?


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 20, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> JC or Umbran, is the schedule in post #64 up to date? If so, time to consolidate games!



It's correct.  And yeah, we still have a ton of people who still need to pick games.  I believe we have enough with the 4 scheduled games per slot.


----------



## Cassander (Aug 20, 2009)

In case this helps, here's a list of the people who are confirmed for the con but haven't picked a game yet:

KidCthulu
Umbran 
Pseudonym
Silvermoon (morning only)
Silvermoon Jr. (morning only)
nopantsyet (morning only)
ShadowDenizen
Warehouse23
mmaranda
Storminator
Mr. Wright

I'm not sure how many of these will definitely come, but I'm pretty sure Silvermoon(jr) will be playing and just haven't picked yet and that Umbran just hasn't picked cause he was planning on running a game that never got scheduled. I'm also fairly confident Mr Wright will be there. Not sure about the rest. 

Anyway, we have potentially more people, so if the DMs have already gotten their games prepared, we might just want to adjust once we see who shows up. 

To all those who haven't chosen a morning game yet: sign up for Ewoks!


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 20, 2009)

For the Morning slot put "SilverMoon" down to play in PirateCat's Skullduggery and put "SilverMoon Junior" down to play in Ao's Star Wars game (he is Ewok size).   


LegolisGimli24, I can't seem to find my M&M books (I'll keep looking, I'm so disorganized these days) so could you please bring yours?   Heroclix flgures  for Red Arrow/Arsenal and Vixen would also be appreciated if you have them.   that M&M GM screen would be helpful too.  And while I'm at it I'll really push my luck here (as you've Gamemastered M&M before and I've only played it) and ask you to bring your one-page cheat sheet for everyone and also explain the rules at the start of the game.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Silver Moon said:


> LegolisGimli24, I can't seem to find my M&M books (I'll keep looking, I'm so disorganized these days) so could you please bring yours?   Heroclix flgures  for Red Arrow/Arsenal and Vixen would also be appreciated if you have them.   that M&M GM screen would be helpful too.  And while I'm at it I'll really push my luck here (as you've Gamemastered M&M before and I've only played it) and ask you to bring your one-page cheat sheet for everyone and also explain the rules at the start of the game.




I will bring my books... which ones do you need? I bring the whole heroclicks box, and pick out the Red Arrow and vixen minis there. Also I will bring the GM Screen. Was the cheat sheet the second page of the character sheet? 

With Qualidar's help, I would be happy to explain the rules before the game.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2009)

Jon, I have any MnM book you might want.

No KidCthulhu; she'll be out of town for the weekend. Dognapper!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 20, 2009)

Cassander said:


> Umbran just hasn't picked cause he was planning on running a game that never got scheduled.




Correct.  Plus, to be honest, most of the games sound like they'd be fun, so slipping into open slots after others had chosen wouldn't have bothered me in the slightest.

At this point, I would not expect my game to come close to critical mass, much less fill.  So, I should probably pick some stuff to play...

Why not slot me in for Skulduggery in the first round, and JC's Sins of Our Fathers, for the second?


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 21, 2009)

Legolasgimli24 said:


> I will bring my books... which ones do you need? I bring the whole heroclicks box, and pick out the Red Arrow and vixen minis there. Also I will bring the GM Screen. Was the cheat sheet the second page of the character sheet?   With Qualidar's help, I would be happy to explain the rules before the game.



Excellent, thanks!  Should be great fun!



> Jon, I have any MnM book you might want.



Excellent again, thanks!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 21, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Jon, I have any MnM book you might want.
> 
> No KidCthulhu; she'll be out of town for the weekend. Dognapper!




You promised me some puppy time....


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 21, 2009)

I know, I know. But there's a reason. Our eldest dog isn't doing well, and Peggy's taking her out to her favorite place on earth, out in the Berkshires. The rest of the pooches are going with.

Hey folks, sign up for games! List linked in first post. We'll consolidate games on Friday.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2009)

Updated with the latest flurry of activity.  

And hey!  We managed to fill up one of the games completely!  *snicker*


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2009)

Cassander said:


> In case this helps, here's a list of the people who are confirmed for the con but haven't picked a game yet:
> 
> KidCthulu
> Umbran
> ...



Looks like there are 7 players left for morning games and 11 slots.  And for the evening, 6 players for 12 slots.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 21, 2009)

put me in Qualidar's morning game, and PirateCat's evening slot.

See you tomorrow!

PS


----------



## Warehouse23 (Aug 21, 2009)

Argh--as you might have been able to tell my my quiet on the matter of planning, I'm out for this weekend's Gameday. My deployment has gotten bumped up, which means I am westward bound. The Wheels of Bureaucracy move slowly, but with inexorable momentum (....actually, the Wheels of Bureaucracy would make an interesting Eberron adventure name.....). Have fun, everyone!


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> Looks like there are 7 players left for morning games and 11 slots.  And for the evening, 6 players for 12 slots.



I guess make that:

5 players left for morning games and 10 slots. And for the evening, 4 players for 11 slots.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 21, 2009)

We can always make the call tomorrow morning. I can't wait to see people!

Incidentally, the first two people here can park in the driveway if the pull in and line up directly in front of the garage (leaving the other two lanes free). Mmm, convenient competition...


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't be there until afternoon so no morning slot for me. 

Alas, since it looks like my game is not going to reach critical mass (sorry Seonaid) put me down for Skullduggery PM.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh well.

Kevin, who is staying at your place?


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for the late rep[ly, but assuming Post #64 is up to the monment, I think I'll join in the "Ewoks Unleashed" in the morning game, and the "Bats Turns Bads" in the afternoon game. (I'm partial to Green Lantern[Kyle] but can play whoever you have written up at the moment.)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok. If the schedule is as it is, I'm switching to Piratecat's game in the PM and Qualidar's game in the AM.

But I'd really prefer to play nopantsyet's game.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 21, 2009)

Son of a biscuit!

JC just told me that Piratecat's PM game is full because my former GM took the last spot!


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 21, 2009)

D'oh. I'm going to stop posting now . . .


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2009)

Heheh... schedule updated with the latest sign-ups.

So ... which AM game is getting the axe if any?


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 21, 2009)

John Crichton said:


> Heheh... schedule updated with the latest sign-ups.
> 
> So ... which AM game is getting the axe if any?



It's looking right now like LegolasGimli's. What'cha think?


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowDenizen said:


> "Bats Turns Bads" in the afternoon game. (I'm partial to Green Lantern[Kyle] but can play whoever you have written up at the moment.)



Done


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure you can ax mine....I couldn't find the notebook with my notes, but I was going to wing it...(easy enough)

Please put me in AO's game.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2009)

With that being the case, please put Rodrigo in Qualidar's game.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll shift over to Qualidar's game as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2009)

Rodrigo has arrived! (Four hours late, but still...)  Two beers later, we're heading to bed. See y'all in the morning, any time after 8:30 am.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 22, 2009)

A quick heads up.  It is very probable at this point that Seonaid and I won't be making it.  We may try and drive up in the morning to make the afternoon session but it's not looking good right now.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh noes! I hope you guys make it!!!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2009)

The troops are mustering. Now all we need is cooler weather...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2009)

JC and I are very very sorry, but we won't be making it at all.  We actually started out last night and didn't get very far. Neither of us was feeling hot and JC is still feeling kind of sick. Hope you all have tons of fun and again we're really sorry.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2009)

Seonaid said:


> JC and I are very very sorry, but we won't be making it at all.  We actually started out last night and didn't get very far. Neither of us was feeling hot and JC is still feeling kind of sick. Hope you all have tons of fun and again we're really sorry.



We love ya and missed you!

What a great day. And now? BED.


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 23, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> We love ya and missed you!
> 
> What a great day. And now? BED.




Thanks again Pcat! We had an awesome time as always. 

Sorry JC & Seonaid, we'll see you soon.

And yes: bed!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 23, 2009)

Bed is a happy place.  I are tired.  Me have good time running and playing.  Me enjoy gamedays.  People who host gamedays good.  Me go bed soon.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you PC for letting us game in your house and for putting up with us for so long. 

Thank you to AO and Silvermoon for running great games!

Feel Better JC and Seonaid!!! We missed you!!!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that I have had a night of rest, I'm a bit more coherent.  I'd like to thank Piratecat for hosting.  I enjoyed running my Ewoks Unleashed game in the morning and playing Marvel Superheroes in the afternoon.

*Obligatory Gameday Plug*: For those of you who would like to see the fabulous and wonderful sites of Albany, NY, Albany Gameday is on October 3rd.  We're always looking for new people.  While games have not been scheduled yet, we do RPGs, board games, and card games slots.  Hell, we've even had a seated LARP once.  There may even be My Little Pony RPG.

*Albany Gameday XII**: Medium Fun Has Never Looked So Good!*


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Aug 23, 2009)

Fantastic time, well worth coming home and explaining to my wife that I was losing my voice because I'd spent all morning shouting accusations of cannibalism in pirate-talk with an outrageous French accent.

Thanks to Piratecat and all who ran games and/or played!

--Z


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 23, 2009)

PirateCat, thanks so much for opening your home to all of us. It was a lot of fun and it was great to meet and game with some fellow ENWorlders.  It's started me musing about how many games we could fit into my house on some future occassion.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you Piratecat for another excellent Game Day.  SilverMoon Junior and I both had a great time.   I absolutely loved the Skullduggery game. 



Zephrin the Lost said:


> ....I'd spent all morning shouting accusations of cannibalism in pirate-talk with an outrageous French accent.



And once again I'll voice that the accusations that Christopher Bradish was a cannibal are totally untrue!  




Thanks to all of my Mutants and Masterminds players!  It was a rather challenging game, with the JLA's B-Team against Batman and his entire Rogues Gallery.   You guys did great, I'm just sorry that we didn't have more time in order to fit it the battle against the Titans team also!

And Ao, you would have loved it last night at the party we went to afterwards, when SilverMoon Junior was exclaiming proudly to three members of my weekly gaming group about the Ewok game that you ran.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome time.  Great to see some old friends and make some new ones.  Special thanks to Piratecat for not only hosting the gameday but giving me a place to sleep and showing me around Boston today.  A fantastic trip all around, despite the inauspicious beginnings.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to PKitty for hosting! I had so much fun, that i actually enjoyed myself!


----------



## Cassander (Aug 24, 2009)

I also had a good time... both my games were quite fun. Thanks to Ao and Piratecat for running cool games and hosting the gameday. And thanks to the Wrights for being wicked awesome hosts.

It was fun catching up with everyone I knew and meeting everyone I didn't. Sorry about the doorbell. Not sorry about the parrot. I hear he was tasty.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2009)

Cassander said:


> Not sorry about the parrot. I hear he was tasty.



I can't believe you killed Jubsy the parrot. A moment of silence, please, while we eat his crackers.


----------



## Cassander (Aug 24, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> I can't believe you killed Jubsy the parrot. A moment of silence, please, while we eat his crackers.




Would you like a little slice of the "other other white meat" on your cracker?


----------

